# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  where to find this arnold poster?

## husun

i think this is the fucking coolest shit ever. I want this poster. Anyone no where it can be purchased online or maybe a larger version of the pic. thanks

----------


## FLY

That is one in a series of five. They are all over ebay and not too cheap.

----------


## tjhilfiger88

That is NOT in the series of five... I have them. I have not seen that one anywhere though. Good luck finding it!

----------

